# why isn't micro adjustment more of a feature



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

On my Rocky grind setting 5 is 18 gives an 18 second pour, and setting 4 is over 40 seconds. I am thinking of making it stepless, but even so, the entire useable range is 5 or 10 degrees,

this is going to be similar on most grinders, so, we weigh exactly 18.4 grams, we produce 38.52 grams of coffee, with the boiler at 103.6'C and we set the grinder by eye to somewhere between 4 and 5

so why do so few grinders have a worm drive micro adjustment so they can be fine tuned? Apart from Eureka do any of the well known brands have it? There's an adaptor for madcap grinders, but that's about it. surely they are missing an important feature

discuss....


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

GrahamS said:


> ...There's an *adaptor for madcap grinders*, but that's about it. surely they are missing an important feature...


 I'd gladly pay for a Mazzer Major worm-gear/equivalent....that midges-dicks-worth of adjustment nearly always ends up slipping "waaaaay past/before the point i was really trying to get"....ggggrrrr


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

You don't brew by time, you brew by ratio. Even so, a 22s difference in time seems odd, dose to dose. You have to purge a fair bit from the Rocky.

So if I had 36g out (+/-2g say, there's no need to achieve fractions of a gram out) in 18s *and* I though the shot was under-extracted, I'd just pull more weight out from the same dose, next time until the shot was balanced.

Worm drives are good for small adjustments, but a chore for larger adjustments/switching brew methods.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

MWJB said:


> You don't brew by time, you brew by ratio. Even so, a 22s difference in time seems odd, dose to dose. You have to purge a fair bit from the Rocky.
> 
> So if I had 36g out (+/-2g say, there's no need to achieve fractions of a gram out) in 18s *and* I though the shot was under-extracted, I'd just pull more weight out from the same dose, next time until the shot was balanced.
> 
> Worm drives are good for small adjustments, but a chore for larger adjustments/switching brew methods.


 Yeah, machines with the worm drive that can be flipped out of the way for larger adjustments would be the holy grail for a lot of folks.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

allikat said:


> Yeah, machines with the *worm drive that can be flipped out of the way for larger adjustments* would be the holy grail for a lot of folks.


 Yepp, i agree.....although i don't have any intention of using mine for Filter/Pour-Over/French Press/other....mine's setup for espresso grinding only; but i would still kill for that "micro-adjustment"


----------



## GrahamS (Aug 27, 2015)

MWJB said:


> You don't brew by time, you brew by ratio. Even so, a 22s difference in time seems odd, dose to dose. You have to purge a fair bit from the Rocky.


 I was brewing by weight, but timed the shot. I was just pointing out that one step on my grinder makes a huge difference


----------

